# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Misha - Boy or girl?

## Sascha

MNWA - lol sorry, I don't have the time to go to the internet keyboard

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Boy

----------


## VendingMachine

And so are the popular nicks for Миша: Мишук, Михась, Мих..чик

----------


## CTPEKO3A

Misha is diminutive of Michael or Mikhail (russian version).
That's my father's and my son's name  ::

----------


## Mike-A

I know only one woman who has this name: Mischa Barton.  ::

----------


## Yazeed

> I know only one woman who has this name: Mischa Barton.

 Did you really have to dig out a two years old thread to make a post that wasn't even funny?

----------


## Mike-A

> Originally Posted by S-Miller  I know only one woman who has this name: Mischa Barton.    Did you really have to dig out a two years old thread to make a post that wasn't even funny?

 
When I was reading this topic I didn't look on the date. 
In Russia only boys have the name Mischa. So it was funny to me to know that it's used as a girl's name.  
I'm sorry if I made a mistake when I wrote here.

----------


## VendingMachine

S-Miller, you don't have to apologize. Yazeed is a bully and needs standing up to.

----------


## charlestonian

I the US, it can be a boy's or a girl's name. I've seen both.

----------


## Ramil

> I the US, it can be a boy's or a girl's name. I've seen both.

 No surprise, people just like it how it sounds and call their baby so. I doubt anybody would have named a girld Michael  ::   
How do they spell it? Meesha? or Misha (какая-то Майша получается).

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  I the US, it can be a boy's or a girl's name. I've seen both.   No surprise, people just like it how it sounds and call their baby so. I doubt anybody would have named a girld Michael   
> How do they spell it? Meesha? or Misha (какая-то Майша получается).

 You are wrong about girls named Michael. It is not common but it happens:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Learned
Michael Learned is a four-time Emmy-winning and Golden Globe-nominated American actress best known for her role as Olivia Walton on The Waltons.  
As for spelling: 
It can be Misha, Mischa, or Meesha. 
Home Page for Misha Elena Kilmer
Misha E. Kilmer, Per Christian Hansen and Malena Espanol, A Projection-based Approach to General Form Tikhonov Regularization , SISC, in press, Sept. 2006. ... www.tufts.edu/~mkilme01/  
Mischa Barton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mischa Anne Marsden Barton (born January 24, 1986) is an English-born American actress and fashion model, best known for her role as Marissa Cooper on the ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischa_Barton 
Meesha's Bio
Michele Tayoun (Meesha) is a dynamic, and passionate performer, with a unique, and innovative style that still maintains the traditional elements of Middle ... www.animusmusic.com/id33.html

----------


## Ramil

Nobody would blame the Americans for this.  ::  Is there any strictly male or female name? Have anyone named a boy Jessica, yet? Or Mary perhaps? Mary is a perfect name for a boy.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Nobody would blame the Americans for this.  Is there any strictly male or female name? Have anyone named a boy Jessica, yet? Or Mary perhaps? Mary is a perfect name for a boy.

 No but you can find Jessie (girl) and Jesse (boy)' 
Jesse James - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jesse Woodson James (September 5, 1847 – April 3, 1882) was an American outlaw and the most famous member of the James-Younger gang. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesse_James_1847 
Jessie Lee Miller
copyright © 2006 Jessie Lee Miller All Rights Reserved. www.jessieleemiller.com/

----------


## Yazeed

> Yazeed is a bully

 Since when? I'm the complete opposite of bully.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Yazeed is a bully   Since when? I'm the complete opposite of bully.

 Since never.  Pay no attention.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> It is not common but it happens:

 Yeah, it happens, because some people are extra creative picking names for their children. Not long ago I've read a thread about picking name for a baby, and all agreed that Prizma is the best name for a girl. Come on! How can you name your baby like that? Why not the Triangle or Median? 
Also when people take name from other culture they often don't care about it's origins and other picularities (and probably they have right not to). But in Russia Misha is a boy's name, always was and I hope it won't change.  
The same annoying thing happened to nice Russian male name Nikita. Probably most people think a name ending with 'a' is a female one on default, but I realy cringe every time I see on TV girls with 100% male names. 
In last Hannibal movie they made the same stupid mistake. The name of Hannibal's sister is Misha. I could buy it if they lived in America or something, but in USSR it was just plain impossible (well, the movie was unbelievable anyway, so who cares  ::  )

----------


## Remyisme

Isn't Misha a type of an African name in English? I'm used to hearing such names from black people in the movies etc'. Like Kisha, Tisha, Esha, Latisha, Lakrisha, Monisha etc.

----------


## Ramil

Вообще Миша - имя библейского архангела, потому - еврейское, и теоретически, раз ангелы не имеют пола, то это имя, в принципе, можно давать и мальчикам и девочкам.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archangel_Michael  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael 
Между прочим, я не знаю как дела обстоят в других конфессиях, но русская православная церковь не крестит детей именами Михаил, Гавриил, Ираклий, Дмитрий, Денис и др.  
Вместо этого им при крещении дают другие имена.
Намример меня Рамилем тоже не крестили - крестили Романом, так что моё второе имя Рома  ::

----------


## Leof

> русская православная церковь не крестит детей именами Михаил, Гавриил, Ираклий, Дмитрий, Денис и др.

 Странно, ведь многие православные священники носят имена Михаил, Гавриил и Дмитрий, а при рукоположении мирское неканоническое имя меняется на церковное. 
И, ведь, есть же православные святые, носившие эти имена.

----------


## Ramil

> русская православная церковь не крестит детей именами Михаил, Гавриил, Ираклий, Дмитрий, Денис и др.
> 			
> 		  Странно, ведь многие православные священники носят имена Михаил, Гавриил и Дмитрий, а при рукоположении мирское неканоническое имя меняется на церковное. 
> И, ведь, есть же православные святые, носившие эти имена.

 Я не знаю, может это зависит от личных заморочек каждого конкретного попа, но со мной крестился муж двоюродной сестры моей матери Миша - так вот батюшка его Михаилом крестить не стал.  
Дмитрий - вообще языческое имя (тоже, правда не русское, греческое, вроде как по имени богини Деметры).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Между прочим, я не знаю как дела обстоят в других конфессиях, но русская православная церковь не крестит детей именами Михаил, Гавриил, Ираклий, Дмитрий, Денис и др.

 Странно. Насколько я знаю, при крещении дается имя святого (иначе говоря, имя, входящее в церковный месяцеслов). А святых Михаилов по-моему целая дюжина.

----------


## charlestonian

> Isn't Misha a type of an African name in English? I'm used to hearing such names from black people in the movies etc'. Like Kisha, Tisha, Esha, Latisha, Lakrisha, Monisha etc.

 Here are some examples of blacks' names in the US: 
Redirected from African-American Names http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:tW ... cd=4&gl=us  
Black or African-American names are used by people of African ancestry living in the United States. 
Given names used by blacks are often invented or creatively-spelled variants of more traditional names. Some names are created using fashionable syllables, for example the prefixes La- or De- and the suffixes -ique or -isha. Also, punctuation marks like apostrophes and dashes are sometimes used (though infrequently).  
DeAndre, DeJuan, DeShawn, JuMichael (rare), Keyshawn, Latonya, LaShonda, Lashawn, T’Keyah (rare) and YaSheema (rare) use prefixes in combination with another name. There are unlimited possibilities for creating new names. Sometimes the letter after the prefix is capitalized. 
Ebony, Precious, Unique are examples of vocabulary names commonly used by black Americans. 
Imani and Malik are examples of African/Muslim names used by black Americans. 
Andre, Darius, Darryl, Maurice, and Tyrone are examples of names that, though used by non-black Americans, are more commonly used by black Americans. 
Kimothy and Natthew (both rare) are rhyming variants of other names (Timothy and Matthew) 
See also American names.

----------


## Mike-A

Кстати, по аналогии с использованием имени Michael в качестве женского, то в России тоже есть женщина, которую зовут Михаила.  ::  Она монахиня, по телевизору как-то сюжет был и про это сказали.

----------


## Remyisme

А у нас на иврите это есть. М.р. - Михаэль - Ж.р. - Михаэлла,
Даниэль - Даниэлла, Рафаэль - Рафаэлла, Габриэль - Габриэлла, Исраэль - Исраэлла, Кармель - Кармелла.

----------


## charlestonian

> А у нас на иврите это есть. М.р. - Михаэль - Ж.р. - Михаэлла,
> Даниэль - Даниэлла, Рафаэль - Рафаэлла, Габриэль - Габриэлла, Исраэль - Исраэлла, Кармель - Кармелла.

 It's pretty much the same in English. What's so unusual about Michael Learned's name, it's not Micha*ella* as you would expect, but Micha*el*.

----------


## mashamania

I've seen Maria as a name for boys in Spanish speaking countries.

----------


## Wowik

Миша - это брат крыса  ::

----------

